# Is it okay to feed boiled chicken daily?



## AJButler (Sep 13, 2009)

My kitten usually eats snacks on dry food all day with a 1/4 can of wet food (Not the huge can and not the really tiny one) in the evening. I fed her some chicken the last couple days instead of wet food and she loved it. I did it because recently she's had some runny poop problems and the chicken seemed to fix it. I was thinking of switching her from wet to food to chicken instead for her evening meal permanently.

Good idea or not?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Raw chicken, yes. Why cook it? All that does is remove all beneficial enzymes and alter the proteins.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

As Elizabeth said, raw is healthier than cooked because it will retain all of its nutritional value. However, I would not suggest swapping out a balanced canned food for either raw or cooked chicken unless you are offering edible, raw bones and organ meats, as well, to balance the meat meal. If you feed JUST muscle meat in that meal, you will be throwing off your kitten's calcium/phosphorus ratio, as well as other nutrients. It's very important that kittens receive a balanced diet for proper growth and development.

If you want to feed chicken (which I think is a great idea), add in some chicken neck pieces or wing tips or other edible bone source (Elizabeth uses frozen mice) and some liver and kidney, and you'll have a great, balanced diet for your baby.

Laurie


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, agreed. You can offer a TREAT of raw chicken (gizzards are good for this occasionally) but if you're going to feed much more than that, just switch 100% to raw. Otherwise you risk unbalancing things, as canned food/kibble are supplemented.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

What kind of wet food are you feeding? She could very well be allergic to something in it, especially if it's a grocery store or Petsmart/Petco type food.


----------

